# The Butterfly Effect



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

* The Butterfly Effect - How small training variations can be the difference between progress and stagnation. *

*By Gazhole *


There has been much written on the subject of periodization and variation in resistance training. I'm a very strong advocate of these principles, both from my own experience and the results others have achieved (and are continuing to achieve) using these principles.

There are literally an infinite number of ways you can structure a program, and more training variables than I can probably think of off hand. Everybody knows the basics like intensity, rep range, and split, right? Well to give you a quick run-down there are also variables like rep tempo, rest interval, volume, density, and frequency to name a few.

Not only this but there are also training techniques like supersets, giant sets, trisets, circuits, pre/post-exhaust, dropsets, and wave loading that you can incorporate into your lifting schedule. And in the grand scheme of things all this is barely scratching the surface. See what I mean about infinite program variation?

The problem is though, while some people take all this into account (and those that don't, may you wallow in the pit of the so-called "hard-gainer" for eternity) there's one thing they invariably end up missing - the movements.

Exercise selection is something that far too many people, myself included, tend to forget about. You get comfortable with a set of movements and you do them program in, program out, no matter what else you change - and for some people I'm betting that its the factor that has got them stuck in a rut.

Things like split and rep range your body will adapt to relatively quickly which is why they are probably the most varied parameters from program to program - more often than not the rep range will change many times even in the same program. Though your body might take a lot longer to adapt to the selection of exercises you are using, more-so if you frequently change the other program variables, make no mistake - IT WILL ADAPT.

Your body is like some sort of Borg warrior from Star Trek, no matter how advanced your technology is your body will find a way to adapt and then BANG - your progress is assimilated into the hive mind of the supplement-junkies. For the love of god don't end up like Picard.

I'm guilty of it myself, learning new movements can be annoying because for a week or two your form is kinda shaky and you're not really sure what sort of weight you should be using and aww to hell with it I'm just gonna bench some more. Screw Gazhole and his damned article. That's right, i talk about myself in the third person.

The truth of the matter is that for a little extra effort you can get out of that rut, sometimes not even by changing movements altogether. Even a slight variation in the same movement you are using could be enough to get some more progress going. I've come across some good examples of both that I thought I'd share in this article alongside their more "regular" counterparts, as well as a short list of exercises these movements can replace in your program if you aren't even doing them to start with.

Keep in mind, if these variations sound simple and obvious to you - why the hell aren't you doing them already?


*Bench Press*

_Replaces - Pec Deck, Flys, Triceps Extensions and Lateral Raises, or Pushups. _

Everybody's favourite movement. I've come to the conclusion that the bench press is so prevalent that its going to evoke an evolutionary response in the next few generations. If you know nothing else chances are you know at least what the bench press looks like. Unfortunately this is a movement that almost never gets substituted save for a shoulder injury, and this is generally why people "cant improve my bench, bro".

Do me a favour, next program try one of these:

_Dumbell Bench Press - _Bench press, just done with two Dumbells. Allows greater depth and ROM than the regular barbell press.

_Uni-Lateral Dumbell Bench Press - _Like above, but you only use one arm at a time. Can be deceptively difficult due to the need to stabilise.

_Floor Press - _Either with a barbell or dumbells, press the weight while lying on the floor. Trust me, its not as easy as it sounds!


*Squats *

_Replaces - Leg Press, Leg Extensions. _

Not that the squat isn't a fantastic movement - it is. Its one of the few movements that is so effective that I'm betting you could do it exclusively and still see total body strength and size gains. They don't call it the "king of movements" for nothing, you know. However, like anything else you can throw at your body even the mighty squat can be adapted to.

But not if I can help it:

_Split Squats - _Simply get the bar on your back, get into the forward lunge position, and squat from there on the one leg. A BRUTAL movement.

_Goblet Squats - _Instead of a barbell, hold a dumbell vertically in front of your chest and squat keeping it there. Really works the core hard.

_Stance Change - _Sounds like a non-point, but if you use a wide stance switch to a close Olympic stance, and vice-versa. The difference will shock you.


*Deadlifts *

_Replaces - Leg Curls and Shrugs. _

Another exercise that belongs to the royal family of compound movements. Much like the squat, this is another movement that you can literally base an entire training program around and see amazing results. But like its quadricepular counterpart, the body can get used to regular deadlifts and stall your progress.

Nobody puts deadlifts in the corner:

_Romanian Deadlifts - _Instead of going through a full ROM, keep your legs stiff with a slight bend in the knee + perform the rest of the movement that way.

_Single Leg RDLs - _Like above, but holding a dumbell in your opposing hand, deadlift the weight on one leg. One of the toughest movements out there.

_Good Mornings -_ Much like the Romanian Deadlift, but the weight is positioned on your traps like a traditional back squat. Adds a whole new challenge!


*Overhead/Military Press*

_Replaces - Lateral Raises, Front Raises, Tricep Kickbacks, and Machine Shoulder Press._

A movement that people invariably do wrong (I.e. - behind the neck) which probably does more harm than good by forcing their shoulders back. If done properly, however, the Overhead Press is a guaranteed hit in the vertical pushing department, and once you get into heavier weights one of the most impressive feats of upper body strength.

Some variations:

_Standing/Seated - _That's right. If you do them standing usually, i want you to do them seated and vice-versa. Simple enough?

_Uni-Lateral DB - _One of my favourite movements. Just as tough as bilateral, but since you're only using one arm you have to stabilize your torso as well!

_Dips - _Another sadly underused movement, most guys who consider themselves strong cant even do 10 of these at full depth.


*Pullups/Chinups *

_Replaces - Curls, Lat Pulldowns and Upright Rows. _

The legend killer. There's a reason why that pullup station in your gym is gathering dust, and there's a reason why most people make excuses for why they don't do these. Its because they're goddamned hard. Much like dips, most guys in your local gym who consider themselves pretty strong can barely pull their own bodyweight properly - we're talking full arm extension and flexion here, people.

Fink you're 'ard enuff?:

_Grip Change - _Again, so simple but totally changes the movement. If you usually have your palms facing you, pullup with them facing away and vice-versa.

_One Handed -_ That's right, you heard right. One hand should grip the bar, the other hand should grip that arm's wrist. Now PULL, maggot.

_Towel Pullups - _Probably the toughest variation ever. Wrap two towels/straps over the pullup bar, and perform the movement gripping those instead!


*Rows *

_Replaces - Curls, Reverse Flys, Seated Machine Rows, and yes, yes, a thousand times yes - CURLS. _

I don't know what it is, but what is it about rows that people hate? Everybody loves to bench, but very few people really seem to enjoy rowing? Maybe its too easy? Well if that were the case, the few people I see that DO row would be doing them with non-shitty form. Every sucker in the gym can bench, but personally I think a strong row with good form is far more impressive.

You rowsit:

_Equipment - _There's so much you can row with! Barbells, dumbells, sandbags, kettlebells, plates, elastic bands...just pick something up!

_Uni/Bilateral - _That's right, if you've been doing the one since the dawn of time switch to the other!

_Supine Rows - _This is a great movement. Get underneath a suspended bar (I use a smith machine), put your feet up on a bench, and row YOURSELF up.


*The End? *

No, far from it. Thankfully in the rich tapestry that is the world of physical training if I tried to document every single possible variation that has ever existed id never actually get any training, eating, bathing or sleeping done and probably still wouldn't be finished to see my unconceived daughter's wedding.

Honestly, just because a movement is a little different or unconventional doesn't mean it can't work. A towel pullup is basically the same as a regular pullup, a floor press isn't different enough from a bench press not to stimulate growth, and as long as you're squatting that's more than most people do.

There's only one thing you really need to be mindful of - the change. At the end of the day, it doesn't matter too much HOW you vary your training parameters, just that you DO vary them. Not only will it keep a fresh stimulus on your muscles to elicit constant adaptation, but it'll be more enjoyable for you. Mental over-training is just as bad as physical.

Hopefully though, this article will spark off your imagination so that you might think of your own "armoury" of lifts for the future. If you come up with anything good, let me know. I could do with a change...

Train safe, everyone.

-Gaz


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice write up.  You have me thinking over my program now.  I may add some floor presses into my push day.


----------



## Built (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the way you think. The message is slooooowly getting through to people: get off machines, train movement patterns rather than bodyparts, use heavy compounds over isolation, use unilateral and bilateral lifts, K.I.S.S.

Excellent post.

And it deserved to be stickied.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

Thankyou both 

They're basic points that too many people miss, and in doing so (or not doing so as the case may be?) they actually miss half the fun of training!

Go figure.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I may add some floor presses into my push day.



I did some unilateral ones today, half the effort went into not rolling the hell over so the dumbell felt like a truck .


----------



## chalkman (Apr 12, 2008)

*Great Post!*

Thanks a million for this .... a keeper for sure! I intend to make copies for my buddies at the gym!

Keep up the good work!

Cheers!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

chalkman said:


> Thanks a million for this .... a keeper for sure! I intend to make copies for my buddies at the gym!
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Cheers!



Nice, do i get royalties? 

Thanks though, do a search for my articles on hypertrophy and grip training also.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks for this, gaz!  sure, doing new things are hard at first, but man i gotta tell you that going the SAME damn chest exercise or the same leg exercise gets boring and pathetic feeling really quick.

thanks again!


----------



## Built (Apr 12, 2008)

Am I the only one who never gets tired of the big lifts? I love them! Particularly when I get results. 

Success is just so damned motivating, yanno? 

My take: leave the heavy compounds alone, vary the rest. Best of both worlds.


----------



## chalkman (Apr 14, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Nice, do i get royalties?
> 
> Thanks though, do a search for my articles on hypertrophy and grip training also.



Hi Gaz,

Sorry, I wasn't thinking! I will let friends register with Iron Magazine and check this sticky out for themselves. 

Thanks again for the great info.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 14, 2008)

"Nobody puts deadlifts in the corner:"  I cant believe you used that as a prelude!  

Good stuff.  Its amazing that in a state college's gym, I find so many people doing the same shit everyday with the poorest form and the most stacked volume.

I even had a discussion with someone today about legs.  "I dont do them cuz its so hard and they take forever to recover from."  I guess the gym is for relaxing and taking it easy, eh?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> "Nobody puts deadlifts in the corner:"  I cant believe you used that as a prelude!
> 
> Good stuff.  Its amazing that in a state college's gym, I find so many people doing the same shit everyday with the poorest form and the most stacked volume.
> 
> I even had a discussion with someone today about legs.  "I dont do them cuz its so hard and they take forever to recover from."  I guess the gym is for relaxing and taking it easy, eh?



Shit, thats unbelievable...yet totally believable given most "weightlifters" i see around the place.

I dont get it. Why would you take so much time out of your day and pay so much money for gym membership only to do piss all in the gym and get nothing out of it?

Boggles the mind.

And lol, thanks - i like to keep things funny so people don't get bored


----------



## biggfly (Apr 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> "
> 
> I even had a discussion with someone today about legs.  "I dont do them cuz its so hard and they take forever to recover from."  I guess the gym is for relaxing and taking it easy, eh?



Wow...shit people say and how they think...be like a swimmer saying they don't like to get wet!!?


----------



## quark (Jun 24, 2008)

Good stuff Gaz. Thanks for the write-up. And speaking of variance, what do you think would be a good (well, acceptable) replacement for dead lifts? Can't do those due to lower back injury...


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not Gaz, but how about glute ham raises?


----------



## quark (Jun 24, 2008)

Yea, thanks Built. I haven't done those in quite a while. I could start out with low rep sets and see how things pan out. I would love to be able to do deadlifts but they are one excercise that really kills me. Last time I tried them I was out of commission for two weeks. *lol*


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2008)

What style of deads have you tried, out of curiosity, what is your specific back problem, and how heavy did you go?

The reason I ask is that I have a lower spine deformity and I am able to do RDLs with no pain - quite the contrary, these have done much to strengthen my entire posterior chain. I have seen many people do what they THOUGHT was SLDLs/RDLs but in fact was a horrible bastardization of the movement. 

For RDLs, you arch your back and still your ass out and back. The barbell should be pushed into your legs the whole way down AND up. Lower only until you just start to lose the arch in your back, then raise back up and lockout. I only lower to mid-shin. You do NOT lower to the floor with these.

http://www.uwlax.edu/strengthcenter/videos/exercise videos plus/rdl.mpg
Note how the barbell travels straight up and down - the hips pivot back and the weight goes straight through the heels.


----------



## quark (Jun 24, 2008)

Built said:


> What style of deads have you tried, out of curiosity, what is your specific back problem, and how heavy did you go?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have a lower spine deformity and I am able to do RDLs with no pain - quite the contrary, these have done much to strengthen my entire posterior chain. I have seen many people do what they THOUGHT was SLDLs/RDLs but in fact was a horrible bastardization of the movement.
> 
> ...



 Well, I tried on two separate occassions good old fashioned deadlifts at only 135 lbs.






 Photo courtesy of exrx.net

 My problem, corrected by surgery, is/was a ruptured disc at L4/L5. After the second try with the same results my therapist told me 'No More Deadlifts!' or any other movements that are similar. Seems like if I started out really light RDLs might not be too bad. It would have to be an experimental thing...


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2008)

IF you are going to try these, yes, go stupidly light and try the RDLs the way I described - literally shoving the barbell INTO (like you're trying to push it THROUGH) your quads. You can also try single-leg RDLs with a dumbbell. Hold a piece of equipment to support yourself while you do these - I love them as a finisher. 

I don't know if you actually have a GHR at your gym, but I've been faking one with a bosu ball and the leg extension machine. I set the pin to max out the stack, so the padded leg attachment is anchored near the floor, set the bosu ball about a half a metre away, and tuck my feet under the now-anchored pad. Works a charm.


----------



## quark (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes we do have a GHR. Thanks for the help Built. Man, I just realized I hijacked the hell out of this thread. Sorry about that Gaz!


----------



## BasalGanglia (Jul 19, 2008)

Very interesting post; will try some of the variations.  I usually completely change my routine every 8 weeks or so.  So should I vary my current workout slightly (as you mentioned) every workout or just every 8 weeks.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Built (Jul 19, 2008)

I tend to informally vary amongst overlapping themes from workout to workout based on the availability of equipment and my mood, but I'm sometimes more premeditated about it and vary it on a schedule. I find I do better when it's scheduled, but I'm lazy. You could try, when you're starting out, keeping two versions of every workout segment. For example, I have three shoulder workouts:

5x5 hang cleans 
3x8 Arnies ss with 3x8 side laterals
or 

5x5 Oly bar corner presses (7 Exercises From Thib's Toolbox) 
3x8 Arnies ss with 3x8 side laterals
If I've got extra piss and vinegar that day... 

5x5 hang cleans 
3x5 split jerks or push presses 
3x8 Oly bar corner presses 
3x6-8 Arnies ss with 3x8 side laterals

I'll adjust the volume down a little when cutting of course, but I do these on vertical pushing and pulling workouts. (I vary the pulling movements I use also).

Does this help?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great write-up Gaz! I see you've been promoted!! Congrats!!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 19, 2008)

Great article. I am so happy to see an interesting training related post.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys 

If theres anything anybody ever thinks would make a good article, feel free to PM me!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Yes we do have a GHR. Thanks for the help Built. Man, I just realized I hijacked the hell out of this thread. Sorry about that Gaz!



Dont sweat it, sweat in the gym with those GHRs


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 7, 2008)

id like to give this one a bigass BUMP
maybe its a sticky...
either way the facts arent going anywhere

i throw a different motion into my program about every other week and ive been making leaps of progress

definitely some ideas in here ill be working in


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2008)

Great! Glad to hear it, man


----------



## Aaron111 (Aug 30, 2008)

what a work out wow,"   make sure your squatting that builds legs back and chest   lol nice write by the way


----------



## blueice08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good article, gets me thinking again.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, thats good to hear


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 13, 2009)

great post, i find it kind of funny when i go to the gym every day and see the same people everyday yet i have never seen them in the squat rack , or with dumbells doing lunges, they have massive upper bodies little or no legs.

and i find each week more fun and exciting i vary everything week to week i never know what lifts or variations of them ill do each day untill i actually get in there and do it, only know that deads, squats and benching are a must every week to me


----------



## big2be (Feb 2, 2009)

lol I hate working out my legs


----------



## gnarly28 (Feb 18, 2009)

agreed


----------

